# Gewicht Shimano XT Kette?



## Der-Sucher (9. Juni 2003)

Hi,

ich bin gerade dabei mir ein neues Bike zusammenzusatellen, und möchte natürlich wissen was die Kiste hinterher wiegt. Habe leider im Netz keine Info gefunden wie schwer die Shimano XT Kette 9fach CN-HG 93 ist, dann habe ich das Bike nämlich komplett.

thx
Grüße
cu DS


----------



## mtb-racer (9. Juni 2003)

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/

MfG

Billy

PS: Was für ein Projekt ist es denn? Darf man näheres wissen? Vielleicht gehört das übrigens zum Teilbereich LEICHTBAU und wäre geil, wenn das einer Verschieben könnte, oder? 

cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-racer (9. Juni 2003)

Also mit 116 Gliedern 297 g! 

Ich hab ne gekürzte Sram Hollow Pin PC 99 drauf, die müsste ca. 280 g haben und ist ca. genauso teuer! 

Außerdem hat sie das Bessere "verschlussniet" !

Überlege es dir gut! 

cu


----------



## Der-Sucher (9. Juni 2003)

Hi MTB-Racer,

thx erstmal für die Info. Hmm dachte hier wäre das Unterthema Leichtbau drin in dem Forum? Wenn nicht Sorry.

Naja das Projekt heisst eigentlich, Mensch krieg den Arsch wieder hoch uind tu was für deinen Body *bg* Habe 4 Jahre im Büro gearbeitet und bin dementsprechend untätig gewesen. Habe jetzt ne Meneg Zeit weil ich auch zu den 5 Millionen gehöre die keine Arbeit mehr haben, da will ich meine Zeit nutzen und zumindestens körperlich wieder fit werden.

Ich kann ja mal die Liste reinkopieren von den Parts die ich mir ausgesucht habe. 

Bremsen	Satz Magura Julie Disc Brake 2003	940	209,00 
Felgenband 
Gabel	GS5 Air2	1610	150,00 
Innenlager	XT Vielzahn 2003	255	30,00 
Kette	Shimano XT Kette 9fach CN-HG 93		20,00 
Kurbel + Zahnrad	XT Kurbel 2003	650	94,90 
Laufrad Disc	Hügi 240 disc DT Swiss XR 4.1d DT Competition	1680	369,00 
Lenker	Ritchey WCS	125	39,90 
Mantel Hinten	Schwalbe Big Jim 26x2.25	595	25,50 
Mantel Vorne	Schwalbe Jimmy Light 26x2.1	495	25,50 
Pedale	Shimano PD-M 959 Modell 2002	346	89,00 
Rahmen	Votex Tox Light	1690	1.349,00 
Sattel 	Selle Italia SLR	125	75,00 
Sattelstange	Rirchey WCS	220	49,00 
Schaltkabelset	Ride On Ultralight		29,00 
Schaltwerk Hinten	Shimano XT 2003	245	39,90 
Schaltwerk Vorne	Shimano XT 2003	123	28,00 
Schnellspanner			
Tacho			
GripShift	Sram ESP X.0 Satz	200	89,00 
Bar Ends	Ritchey WCS	90	18,90 
Ritzel Kasette	Shimano XT Kasette 9fach	295	49,00 
Griffe 
Schlauch V. & H.	Schwalbe	280	


SUMME		9964	2779,6

Grüße
cu DS


----------



## mtb-racer (9. Juni 2003)

Also noch ne Info: 

Sram XO Shifter und Shimano XT Schaltwerk sind nicht kompatibel, da Sram mit ner Anlenkung von 1:1 arbeitet und Shimano mit 2:1!

Also Schaltwerk und Shifter müssen von einer Marke sein oder es gehen auch alle die Shifter von Sram mit dem Schaltwerk von Shimano, bei denen Keine Ziffern im Namen sind! 

z. b. Attak geht! 

Also, cu Billy


----------



## Der-Sucher (9. Juni 2003)

ok thx für die Info. Ein Freund hatte mir die empfohlen, wusste aber selbst nicht ob die kompatibel sind. Ich habe vorher noch nie Gripshift gefahren, deswegen kenne ich mich da garnicht aus.

Grüße
cu DS


----------



## mtb-racer (9. Juni 2003)

Ich würde dir jetzt mal so spontan empfehlen: SRAM 7.0er Shifter und 7.0er Schaltwerk! 

Liegt Preislich normal unter XT aber einen wirklichen Unterschied merkt man net! Oder dann die 9.0er, die Fahr ich selbst auch am neuen Zymotic, wenn es dann mal fertig wird! 

Also wenn man keine Rennen fährt, reicht die 7.0er normal föllig aus und selbst bei Hobbyrennen sieht man diese Kombi noch sehr oft fahren! 

Also, überlege es dir noch genau, lasse dich aber bei einer solchen Sache nicht zu sehr von mir beeinflussen, da ich ein nonshimanofan bin! (von shimano ist nur die Kassette an meinem Bike (Dura Ace)) 

gg

cu Billy

PS: Sram Rulezzzz !


----------



## Der-Sucher (9. Juni 2003)

Hi Billy,

habe in der letzten Mountain-Bike gelesen dass man die SRAM Rocket mit XT-Schaltwerk benutzen kann. 

Hehe ok, naja über den Telelrand schauen is ja auch net verkehrt. Würde mich nun auch nich als Shimanoprediger halten ;o)

Hast du zufällig ne Info wo man Sram- Stuff herbekommt? Also wie gesagt zur Zeit Gripshift Sram ist OK, denke aber Schaltung bleibe ich bei Shimano.

Grüße
cu DS

PS: Als bekennender Nichtbremser hast du natürlich gewichtsmässig nen grossen Vorteil. Was du da alles sparst an Komponenten *bg*


----------



## Musician (9. Juni 2003)

Hallo erst mal,
die 20 g Mehrgewicht wirtst du eh kaum spüren aber die SRAM-kette werd ich auch das nächste mal testen, die XT- kette war nach 1100 km Gelände schon lang. Dein bike hört sich nach nem Kracher an, fahre ähnliche Sachen an meinem Hardtail. 
Mit welchemm Gesamtgewicht rechnest du denn?
Gruß Musician


----------



## Der-Sucher (9. Juni 2003)

Hi Musican,

also bsiher habe ich 10261 Gramm bei 2779 Eurons. Ok Griffe fehlen noch im Preis und Gewicht, die Schnellspanner für die Reifen und fürs Sattelrohr.

Ich könnte noch im Gewicht sparen wenn ich die Marta Scheibenbremse nehmen, das kostet dann aber wohl nochmal 300 Euro mehr, und neue Schuhe und Helm muss auch noch dazu, bzw. Tacho ebenfalls. Werden wohl doch eher 3000 Euro werden, obwohls ursprünglich nur 2000 werden sollten ;o)

PS: Kann man diese Gripshift auch für XT nehmen? 
SRAM ESP 9.0 Shorty 9-F. black rechts

Grüße
cu DS


----------



## sporty (10. Juni 2003)

SRAM ESP 9.0 Shorty 9-F. black rechts

Grüße
cu DS [/B][/QUOTE]nn man diese Gripshift auch für XT nehmen?

Also ichhab Sram Rocket (bei S-tec zu haben für 50  ) mit
XT-Schaltwerk.Funktioniert super.9.0 funktioniert nicht.
Aber so ein Hardtail für 3000,umgerechnet 6000 DM (!)find ich nicht gerade berauschend.Da sollte jawohl XTR und 9.5 kg drinn sein. 

Gruss aus GE,
schporti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der-Sucher (10. Juni 2003)

wenn du mir sagst wo ich für den Preis ne XTR herbekomme habe ich da bestimmt kein Problem mit.

Grüße
cu DS


----------



## foxracer121 (10. Juni 2003)

... willste eigenlich dann zum aufbau nehmen?

( bisher hab ich nur von den parts gelesen, vielleicht hab 
ich es dann aber auch übersehen )

kay


----------



## Der-Sucher (10. Juni 2003)

Steht da eigentlich wenn ich mich nicht irre.

Votec Tox Light Rahmen

Grüße
cu DS


----------



## Clemens (10. Juni 2003)

> Zitat Der-Sucher
> Rahmen Votex Tox Light 1690 1.349,00 



entweder hast du Dich verschrieben (oder die Gabel ist dabei), aber für die von Dir angegebene Kohle bekommst Du deutlich bessere und vor allem leichtere Rahmen z.B. ein Steppenwolf Tundra mit knapp 1400 Gramm, zudem ist die Votec Gabel nicht mehr auf der Höhe der Zeit.

Außerdem hat 'Sporty' mit den 3000 für ein HT ohne  XTR vollkommen recht. Ein Beispiel dazu gibts von Stevens. S-Tec baut Dir sicherlich das Giant XTC Team Ridgid (Rahmen 1400 Gramm) mit XTR um 9,7 kg auf.   

PS. 
Alle Shifter von SRAM mit dem Zusatz ESP funktionieren nicht mit der XT, nur der Rocket. Dabei sind die original Shimano Shifter auf Dauer immer noch unschlagbar. Die SRAM Kette PC 99 Hollow Pin wiederum geht besser als die XT-Kette. Kaum Längung und sehr weiches Schalten.


----------



## Der-Sucher (10. Juni 2003)

Hi Clemens,


wie das nunmal so ist sind die Geschmäcker verschieden. Es geht mir nicht NUR ums Gewicht. 

Klar wenn ich für weniger Geld dasselbe Bike mit weniger Gewicht bekommen würde dann würde ich das auch gerne nehmen, aber ich möchte halt einen Votec Rahmen und auch die Federgabel dazu. Übrigens der Preis ist natürlich mit Gabel, stimmt schon.

Wie genau meinst du das, dass die Votec Gabel nicht mehr auf der Höhe der Zeit ist?

Grüße
cu DS


----------



## sporty (10. Juni 2003)

Gut das hier noch jemand anders S-Tec ewähnt hat, aber ich hab
einfach das gewünschte Bike aus der S-tec Preisliste zusammengestellt, mit XTR :

TOX Light Rahmen 499
GS5²                     649
XTR 03 Gruppe Disc
mit Mavic 317        1499

WCS -Kit mit Vorbau,
Sattelstütze, Lenker 154 

Da bist Du bei ca 2800, für die restlichen 200  bekommst Du
sicher noch Sattel,Reifen und Pedale

Gruss,sporty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der-Sucher (10. Juni 2003)

ok ok ok, 

erstmal vielen Dank für die Mühe. Habe bereits letzte Woche wegen genau dem Rahmen dort angerufen. Problem ist nur dass das auf eine bestimmte Rahmenfarbe begrenzt ist.


Und das ganze kostet 200 Euro mehr als bisher. Kommt das denn jetzt gewichtsmässig an die 9,5 kg ran?

Grüße
cu DS


----------



## Clemens (11. Juni 2003)

> Zitat Der-Sucher
> 
> Kommt das denn jetzt gewichtsmässig an die 9,5 kg ran




Unter 10 kg kriegst Du den Rahmen + Gabel mit Disk nie!

Und zur Votec-Gabel: Hast Du sie mal vergleichsweise mit einer Skarek Super oder Fox Float gefahren? Die Votec ist extrem träge in der Zugstufe und kommt bei schnellen Schlägen kaum mit, die Steifigkeit ist trotz Doppelbrückenkonstruktion gerade mit Disk nicht die beste. Stand der Technik von vor drei Jahren.

Aber wie Du aber schon sagst, Geschmäcker sind verschieden.


----------



## desigual (13. Juni 2003)

@ Der-Sucher

Brauchst du so ein Bike wirklich um deine Fitness zu verbessern oder zu an der Eisdiele angeben?

Für was braucht jemand der seine Fitness verbessern will n Leichtbaubike? Ich würde an der Stelle eher etwas robustes und Preiswertes nehmen. Leichtbau ist eher was für Personen die Rennen fahren und dabei das geringere Gewicht sinnvoll umsetzen.


----------

